# Big thanks to Dtownry *****



## viktor89 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello,

Some of you might remember I posted a thread here 4 weeks ago "Deadlifting killed my workout"

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/13446-Deadlifting-killed-the-workout-rant

It was about how deadlifting 275 lbs raped me and my workout (metaphorically) and after a advices from bros here and workout program recommended from "Dtownry" today in my 5th week I was able to do 275 lbs for 5 reps. 

Once again thanks a lot to all the people that contributed but BIG THANKS to Dtownry for that program recommendation. I would've never made it 275 in short 5 weeks if it wasn't for his recommendation. 

I understand that 275lb is nothing but for me it was a obstacle that I saw clearly when I wasn't even able to push the bar. Now I've been able to overcome it and into uncharted waters now  

This is what makes a community - selflessly helping each other. I hope some day I can help someone in a similar way.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 30, 2014)

DTown is a great guy. He's helped many ppl here. Good job on the progress man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2014)

Dtown knows some shit about lifting.  Glad he could help you out.

Pull 3 plates yet ???


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 31, 2014)

This doesn't surprise me.  Im proud of both of you.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 31, 2014)

Good job man. Nothing but good things to come now.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 31, 2014)

DTownry....solid bro with great advice.  He is too good looking though.  PLers are supposed to be ugly.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 31, 2014)

That is admirable on your part to take such advice, and stand up of Dtown as always to help a brother out.  Good stuff guys, and its what this is all about.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 31, 2014)

Glad to hear Vik, Dtown knows a weight room.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 31, 2014)

Awesome man, great to hear!


----------



## viktor89 (Jul 31, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dtown knows some shit about lifting.  Glad he could help you out.
> 
> Pull 3 plates yet ???



lol 

I don't even have that much weight at home.

Each week the weight goes up by 10lbs so in 3 weeks I'd be hopefully be able to hit 3 plates if all goes well *fingers crossed* 

Also, technique is super important in DL - as he suggested I was keeping the weight far away from my legs which isn't productive. 

After I finished my 5th rep I was so pumped that I wanted to scream and break shit lol good thing I had my boxing bag so I just punched that until I relaxed.


----------

